# best fat burner you use?



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

just got my hands on oxyelite pro which has now been withdrawn from its developers due to liver issues......overdosing I think! anyway which fat burner do you guys use for heavy sessions.

please do not say 2mugs of coffee please. I currently take espresso but looking for a change


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

2mugs of coffee.


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> 2mugs of coffee.


wheres my gun quick......lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

x-man said:


> wheres my gun quick......lol


In all seriousness though, normally just bang a few caffeine tabs. Pre workouts cost a fortune.


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

coffee after a while just dosent produce the same effect. you either need to take a break or increase the amount. haven't used any fat burner in years so just checking whats out there. clen/T3 I like to be able to check the time on my watch without shaking lol


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Lmfao i know what you mean lol I'm a desk sitter so the shakes didn't bother me really. I had the thermo stack from ROHM. Was decent tbh but yeah the shakes were the worst side.


what was the best or most decent fat burner you tried.........over the counter product?


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

best fat burner is still the calorie deficit in my opinion... There is no magic pill.

id rather use these "fatburners" as pre workout to have energy for your workout when you are on a cut.


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

night06 said:


> best fat burner is still the calorie deficit in my opinion... There is no magic pill.
> 
> id rather use these "fatburners" as pre workout to have energy for your workout when you are on a cut.


couldn't agree more and that's exactly what im looking for. a product which will get my through some hard sessions..........id rather call them a boost/booster than a fat burner as im not fat thank F***


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

For pre-workout anything with dmaa in for me

For fat burners t3 and/or dnp and clen although I don't personally use clen myself


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

tren ,you can eat a donna kebab at midnight and when you wake up it will be in ya matress


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

OTC is the eca home made stack, suited me better than clen.


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> OTC is the eca home made stack, suited me better than clen.


whats OTC?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

x-man said:


> whats OTC?


Over the counter


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Diet and cardio determination ????


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

if id have to recommend anything "fatburning" wise, id recommend you to look into t3.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Ephedrine with caffeine will make a legit difference.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

natural product, brawn kamikaze. i used it for a bit but don't need it, my metabolism is fast enough at this point. but it works for my girlfriend and it works fast and significantly without typical nervous sides...

synthetic i would say t3.

insulinomimetics also make a big difference to nutrient utilization.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I swear by T3, not just for burning fat but also for preventing gaining it during bulks.



Misspinky1983 said:


> Tbh when i started training i used to swear by c4, but since having a proper diet i find i don't need a pre workout as i get my energy from my food


I just wouldn't feel the same without my guarana/taurine pre-workout. I use the taurine just to prevent getting the shakes which works a charm. I've tried coffee and standard caffeine tabs, but they're just not the same as the caffeine in guarana for me, the aggression it creates is immense! Not only do I feel like I could lift anything, I also feel inclined to throw what I've lifted at some fúcker close-by :laugh:


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> wouldn't 2 mugs of coffee be a pre workout not a fat burner lmao :confused1:


Legalised fat burners are just glorified pre workouts anyway. Atleast IMO.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

that's why kamikaze is so great, it actually burns fat as good or better than moderate t3 dosing without having to be on a bunch of stims all day.


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

> I swear by T3, not just for burning fat but also for preventing gaining it during bulks.
> 
> I just wouldn't feel the same without my guarana/taurine pre-workout. I use the taurine just to prevent getting the shakes which works a charm. I've tried coffee and standard caffeine tabs, but they're just not the same as the caffeine in guarana for me, the aggression it creates is immense! Not only do I feel like I could lift anything, I also feel inclined to throw what I've lifted at some fúcker close-by :laugh:


what brand of guarana would you suggest?


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> that's why kamikaze is so great, it actually burns fat as good or better than moderate t3 dosing without having to be on a bunch of stims all day.


how did you get on with the kamikaze?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

x-man said:


> just got my hands on oxyelite pro which has now been withdrawn from its developers due to liver issues......overdosing I think! anyway which fat burner do you guys use for heavy sessions.
> 
> please do not say 2mugs of coffee please. I currently take espresso but looking for a change


Its a no brainer imo bro. ECA or just pure eph hcl even.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

x-man said:


> how did you get on with the kamikaze?


as i said, it is briliant, you do not fee the caffeine at all, it is very thermogenic and incrediby effective. my girlfriend is losing weight despite eating 1000kca more. i don't use it anymore because i am aready utilizing nutrients efficiently enough, i woud just have to fight it by eatin nutella with a spoon.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I have to say it looks like a very good fat burner.

I'm a big fan of tta and it's got a thyroid modulator along with stims and a relaxant, only thing I would add it egcg and alcar.

I'll certainly have to give it a go, as tta for me has really helped shift things.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Its a no brainer imo bro. ECA or just pure eph hcl even.


The home made eca stack is good same as 2 tabs of eph hcl. I used to have 2 eph with t5. Dammmmm didn't wanna leave the gym lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The home made eca stack is good same as 2 tabs of eph hcl. I used to have 2 eph with t5. Dammmmm didn't wanna leave the gym lol


Like your style Miss pinky


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Those T5+ and powerstack are awesome for pre-workout and fatburning assistance also imhe @x-man


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Those T5+ and powerstack are awesome for pre-workout and fatburning assistance also imhe @x-man


Agree  never tried power stack. Just the T5's lost 4lbs in a week with them. Not to be taken after 4pm tho otherwise your wired lying in bed at night lmao


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> I have to say it looks like a very good fat burner.
> 
> I'm a big fan of tta and it's got a thyroid modulator along with stims and a relaxant, only thing I would add it egcg and alcar.
> 
> I'll certainly have to give it a go, as tta for me has really helped shift things.


he has got it right, it is a really good formula, especially because you do not notice it like heavy stim based ones and it is really thermogenic. this is in my opinion one of brawns best products and i was impressed to see the formula and the price.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Agree  never tried power stack. Just the T5's lost 4lbs in a week with them. Not to be taken after 4pm tho otherwise your wired lying in bed at night lmao


Yeah the T5+ are powerful. I found it best to take one 1st thing am with whey in water b4 pre-workout brekkie if training am. Kicks in hard and the effects last all day lolz.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

T5/ECA and fastest cardio with an IF diet was incredibly effective for me


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

x-man said:


> what brand of guarana would you suggest?


I just use these mate http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121201220470

I'm pretty sensitive to caffeine so 3 caps do me. Guarana is generally 3-4% caffeine, so with these 2000mg capsules you'd be getting around 60-80mg of caffeine per capsule. Definitely worth trying generic caffeine tablets first if you haven't already, the price is next to nothing so if they work well for you you're laughing.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

x-man said:


> just got my hands on oxyelite pro which has now been withdrawn from its developers due to liver issues......overdosing I think! anyway which fat burner do you guys use for heavy sessions.
> 
> please do not say 2mugs of coffee please. I currently take espresso but looking for a change


People died from taking that stuff, it gave the hepatitus or something like that, I'd stay clear if I was you


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

PES Alphamine is what I use each cut and has a great reputation, I prefer the USA version though with the

SA-2A over the European version that has it taken out due to the Yohimbine ban.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

T3


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

night06 said:


> best fat burner is still the calorie deficit in my opinion... There is no magic pill.
> 
> id rather use these "fatburners" as pre workout to have energy for your workout when you are on a cut.


DNP is a magic pill.... not to be taken without proper research and planning though.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

ECA


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

> I just use these mate GUARANA 2000mg 180 TABLETS Energy And Stamina | eBay
> 
> I'm pretty sensitive to caffeine so 3 caps do me. Guarana is generally 3-4% caffeine, so with these 2000mg capsules you'd be getting around 60-80mg of caffeine per capsule. Definitely worth trying generic caffeine tablets first if you haven't already, the price is next to nothing so if they work well for you you're laughing.


after long time thinking and researching I ordered some of the above, also ordered some of their CLA which is dirt cheap. ill give it a go lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

A calorie deficit diet with Albuterol. Plain and simple


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Perhaps a little subjective in its nature? But for me cutting all carbs and alcohol and I saw a difference that is worth noticing. I have never been drawn to fat burners, but each to their own.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DNP by far and away the most effective fat burner.

Not necessarily the best though


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Perhaps a little subjective in its nature? But for me cutting all carbs and alcohol and I saw a difference that is worth noticing. I have never been drawn to fat burners, but each to their own.


maybe I should have said best pre-workout formula. I understand fat-burner is kinda for people looking for a miracle and not willing to stay long term. ive guarana coming so ill keep ya'll updated. currently using oxypro and I understand it has been taken off the market but its fairly good for getting you through hard sessions


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pre Boost 200 is good.

Doesn't make you feel wired but gives you a good focus and ability to train with a purpose


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Pre Boost 200 is good.
> 
> Doesn't make you feel wired but gives you a good focus and ability to train with a purpose


G-Man, I goggled DNP and results were crazy and scary but same canbe be said with oxypro after reading about deaths etc. have you used DNP?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes I've tried it twice.

Results are fantastic in a short timescale.

Not the nicest thing to use though.


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Yes I've tried it twice.
> 
> Results are fantastic in a short timescale.
> 
> Not the nicest thing to use though.


don't know whether I can ask but could you recommend a brand or site to purchase online


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I used d-hacks dnp.

Believe it is called yellow magic now.

I would certainly not advise you to use it though.

It requires a lot of research and planning to make it safe and effective.

It is also probably one of the worst pre-workouts I could think off.

You feel like death on it


----------



## x-man (Oct 3, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> I used d-hacks dnp.
> 
> Believe it is called yellow magic now.
> 
> ...


im just doing so at the minute as im an aweful C**T for researching. I have to know everything before I decide whether its worth it or not. thanks for the honesty!


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

t3 is effective and proven by now to be absolutely safe for the thyroid in healthy individuals. below 75mcg it is also anabolic when combined with aas.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

D hacks t 5 extreme


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Over the years Ive tried Clen, T3/clen, DNP, ECA, Metformin and tonnes of OTC crap.. DNP works but is a bitch, T3 screwed with my BP, Metformin gave me banging headaches when training and anything with clen makes me shake like an OAP.

ECA I liked because it effectively kills your appetite which obviously makes life much easier.

its all pointless if you dont diet right though - it took me a looong time to learn that.


----------



## jamesthfc79 (Nov 12, 2014)

I've tried animal cuts, grenade, hydroxycut hardcode elite and myprotein's CLA and IMO Hydroxycut is the most effective....... made me very ****ing moody though!

Heard T3 is pretty good but not tried it myself


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

DNP was the best. Tried ECA and Clen all that other legit **** too.

Nothing is good as DNP, stack 600mg dnp it with 50mcg T3 and ull be shredded in no time.

Legit fatburners are a waste of money imo.


----------

